# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  BODOVANJE KOMORA - konferencija prePOROD 2013.

## Danci_Krmed

Konferencija prePOROD 2013. se organizira pod pokroviteljstvom Ministarstva zdravlja Republike Hrvatske.  Osim toga, poslale smo komorama zahtjeve za bodovanje konferencije. 

Potvrđujem bodovanje kako slijedi:

Hrvatska lječnička komora:  9 bodova za aktivno sudjelovanje, 7 bodova za pasivno sudjelovanje
Hrvatska komora primalja: čekamo odgovor
Slovenska liječnička komora: čekamo odgovor
Slovenska komora primalja: prema njihovoj proceduri članice moraju nakon konferencije same poslati zahtjeve za bodovanje
Hrvatska komora medicinskih sestara: čekamo odgovor

----------


## tua

HKMS opet kaze da se njih ova tema ne tice ili?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Ne, ne, zaboravila sam izvini.  Čekamo odgovor i od njih.

----------


## tua

bude kao i prosle godine :/
ma nije to bitno, mene muci sto nemam s kim ici, ne ide mi se samoj  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Konferencija je za tjedan dana i ostalo je *još samo tri dana za prijave*!  No, ostavile smo mogućnost da, ako želite, možete se prijaviti na dan Konferencije uz plaćanje kotizacije od 300 kuna, isključivo gotovinom (kotizacija je do 10.04. 250 kuna).

Hrvatska lječnička komora:  9 bodova za aktivno sudjelovanje, 7 bodova za pasivno sudjelovanje
Hrvatska komora primalja: 8 bodova za aktivno sudjelovanje, 6 bodova za pasivno sudjelovanje
Hrvatska komora medicinskih sestara: molimo da se obratite direktno njima za informacije
Slovenska liječnička komora: molimo da se obratite direktno njima za informacije
Slovenska komora primalja: prema njihovoj proceduri članice moraju nakon konferencije same poslati zahtjeve za bodovanje

Vidimo se u ponedjeljak!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Danas je zadnji dan za bezbrižne  :Smile:  prijave na  naš prePOROD. Od sutra molimo da nas obavezno nazovete na 016177500  provjeriti ima li mjesta. Znate kako to ide, gužva u zadnji tren i danas  očekujemo navalu  :Smile: , svi to nekako ostavimo za zadnji tren. Prijavite  se zato i vi danas. Da nas ne bi molili sutra za rezervni stolac  :Smile: .

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Michel Odent godinama govori da smo na dnu ponora poštivanja potreba  žena i u trudnoći i porodu, no jučer smo imali prekrasnu priliku vidjeti  da, uz sve ono što je loše, postoje u našoj državi i regiji mjesta i  ljudi koji su pravi primjerci svjetlosti i koji nam ulijevaju nadu u  bolje sutra. Nadu da će se potrebe naših kćerki u porodu poštivati i da će se naši unuci rađati dostojanstveno.

 Hvala svim predavačicama i predavačima, sudionicama i sudionicima  jučerašnje konferencije prePOROD 2013. Nadamo se da ste otišli kući puni  novih ideja i želja, i nadamo se da se vidimo sljedeće godine gdje ćemo  nastaviti konstruktivan dijalog između zdravstvene struke i korisnica.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Uvijek kad organiziramo nešto sjajno, žao nam je što više ljudi nije moglo uživati u tome barem onoliko koliko i mi koje smo imale privilegiju biti tamo. Pa smo pažljivo prepričavale, pa dijelile dojmove, pa dijelile prezentacije... Pa smo se domislile same snimati naša događanja kamerom, pa samo zvuk.... uglavnom, sve su te snimke negdje u prašini i jednom će ih netko vaditi - za povijest . 

Od prePORODA smo pametnije, na vašu sreću i zahvaljujući Marinu (http://furkisport.hr/) koji nam je odradio ovaj sjajan posao: sve prezentacije i diskusije s prePORODA dostupne su na Rodinom Youtube kanalu. 

Napomena za članove i članice stručnih komora: slušanje s Youtubea komore neće bodovati lol ali će se vama itekako isplatiti. Uživajte!

Sekcija I - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YjlL...R1sgoVRJoKIVyU

Sekcija II - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK5a5PCFUuk&feature=share&list=PLIK-GRHUCj5SFCwvVeISsTTVlY8_ZU5cw

Sekcija III - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3dCm-kD1yg&feature=share&list=PLIK-GRHUCj5TnCqpg28BEs9LL6ekuDUKr

Diskusije - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Haxzg...93SBcC8Tv1KdmC

----------

